# First Soil Test Advice



## OhioDIYLawn (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm getting ready to take my first Soil test and had a few questions. I've selected Spectrum Analytics since they're in Ohio and I've seen them recommended a lot.

I plan on a T3 test, but didn't know if there's anything else I need to get. I have a 4.5k sq ft front yard, 1200 sq ft side yard, and 5+ k back yard. All three have the same soil as I've had to dig in all three and I didn't see any differences. I was going to take 8 samples from the front, 4 from the side and 12 from the back so I can get a good mix of my nutrients. I'll be using a bulb planter with a release button to get my slices at about 4 inches deep. Should I use a shovel and go deeper or is that depth ok?

Grass is a fine fescue, TTLF and *** mix in all the lawns with a high amount of clay


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Spectrum Analytics has a good reputation and is popular in the Ag industry with farmers in the East. NE Ohio soils are commonly below pH 7 and you may need to raise your pH (based on the soil test reported pH). Be aware that at least as of a couple of years ago, Spectrum calculates Buffer pH (upon which lime recommendations are determined) instead of an actual measurement using one of the established Buffer pH testing methods. It's something to consider for accurate pH adjustment.


----------



## OhioDIYLawn (Jun 18, 2019)

Thank you for the information! Is the method used at Spectrum not accurate/has problems compared to the established methods? Also if it's an issue is there another lab that would be a good alternative to test NE Ohio soil?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> Is the method used at Spectrum not accurate/has problems compared to the established methods?


A "calculated" Buffer pH (calculating the amount of acidity using a formula based on assumptions) can be inaccurate. If any of the data inputs are off, it will be inaccurate. Crap in: crap out. Employing one of the established BpH methods measures the amount of soil acidity independently of any other factors. IMO, that's more accurate.



> Also if it's an issue is there another lab that would be a good alternative to test NE Ohio soil?


There are plenty of good labs (I'm personally partial to Midwest). Nothing wrong with Spectrum other than their default reported BpH being a calculation. They can do one of the established BpH methods (for Ohio soils the SMP, Sikora or Modified Mehlich would all be fine), but for an additional cost. Some labs include one of those methods in their test package and in many cases it will be more cost effective than having to pay for an additional test. It comes down to comparison shopping, but make sure you compare apples to apples or just call Spectrum and ask what their fee is to add the SMP test.


----------



## OhioDIYLawn (Jun 18, 2019)

That makes sense when you break it down. I looked at Midwest as well, but the amount of tests they have it was confusing comparing the two when I first researched.

I compared the T3 I was planning to get against Midwest's SC3 test. Midway provides more information up front which I like and the SC3 tests a bit more than the T3. Would you recommend any other test with Midway besides the SC3?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

It's important to pick a lab and stick with it. A major function of employing soil tests is to identify trends from year to year and there can be differences in the results produced between labs.
I don't want to steer you away from Spectrum. They were one of the "finalists" on my list when I was searching/selecting a lab. The major reason I did not use them was the BpH issue, but that was as of a couple of years ago. Before going with Midwest, I would verify with Spectrum whether or not their Bph included in the T3 is still via calculation or if it is done via testing and if so, which test: SMP, Sikora etc. Secondly, it they are still just doing a calculation, ask them what the addition of the SMP would cost. Other than the BpH issue, the T3 and the SC3 appear to report identical information. Unless the cost differential is large, go with Spectrum (even if you need to add the BpH test as an add-on) and support an Ohio business. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you go with spectrum, pick the T3. The T1 and T2 don't test for sulfur, which is in my opinion and PACE a key nutrient.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Another option is to go with Spectrum and wait for the results. If the pH is below 6, then ask and pay for the BpH test (they hold on to your sample for a couple of weeks) and if not, you can skip the BpH test as it would serve no purpose.


----------



## OhioDIYLawn (Jun 18, 2019)

I emailed Spectrum since they weren't open when I got out of work. I'm going to go with them and order a buffer test if it's below 6.


----------



## OhioDIYLawn (Jun 18, 2019)

Spectrum replied back and they are using the Sikora test with buffer pH. I'm going to go with them. Like you said, supporting Ohio business! I was planning on using a bulb planter to pull my cores. Should I use a trowel/shovel instead?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

That's good to hear that they include the Sikora in the T3 package. I'm surprised that the T3 is less than the Midwest's SC3 of $25.50 as Midwest has always been one of the best bangs for the buck. May I ask what the T3 price is? As I recall, it was in the $20ish dollar range , but that was before the Sikora addition.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Doesn't really matter what technique you use for pulling samples as long as the method extracts a vertical "slice" about an inch thick from the surface down to 4" and you collect 8 plugs over each 3000 sq ft of area. Just make sure whatever tool is used is not copper or galvanized.


----------



## OhioDIYLawn (Jun 18, 2019)

T3 is $40 now. Midwest is cheaper, but I'm OK with paying a little extra for an instate lab. I'll see if they use Mehlich-3 so I can try to use your MLSN method you posted (just started reading that, great information btw). I'm going to check the planter and make sure it isn't copper or galvanized tonight.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Spectrum Analytics does use the M3 extraction solution for testing. BTW, credit to where credit is due , MLSN isn't mine, it's PACE turf's and the "Simple Method" is a compilation from a couple of sources, mostly a soil specialist from U of Nebraska and a Golf Sup. who blogs as turfhacker.


----------



## OhioDIYLawn (Jun 18, 2019)

Lol thanks they confirmed that just now.

It's a very intriguing method for me since I'm very new to lawn DIY and the budget is low for right now.

I have to be careful when I'm browsing the board or else I'll be looking up reel mowers and irrigation systems when I'm trying to budget even a soil test lol.


----------

